# I am about to RMA my MOBO



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi guys this morning I am about to remove my MOBO and ask for a replacement I have built the TSF $1200 Intel build with the ASUS Sabertooth Z87 MOBO the only changes I made to the build is a Nanoxia Deep Silence Case and an extra 1TB HDD

To save typing this is what I said to them and I'd be interested to know if anyone here has any experience of this happening. :-


> Assist fan 1 is shown as N/A
> 
> Hi I have an ASUS Sabertooth Z87 Motherboard that I bought from you on 6 Feb 2014 along with the rest of the gear for my build. When I go into my Bios in EZ Mode assist fan 1 shows as N/A. As though it is not plugged in. I have swapped the two fans but the problem still shows as Fan 1 N/A. This has been like it since day one. The fan shown as N/A at first could be heard running and in advanced mode in the Bios showed as running at 7000rpm until I used the software in windows 7 (AI Suite 3) and set it from Standard mode to silent mode and then back to standard mode and that quietened it down. You can see from the picture of the thermal radar there is quite a difference in speeds of the Assist fans in windows and in the BIOS I would like to later run Ubuntu on my computer and I want to be able to control the fans speed in the BIOS and not hear them in my quiet system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you RMA with Newegg or Asus?


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I am sending to the retailer PC Case Gear in Melbourne Australia I don't know if they assess it or send it to ASUS Australia they have given me a RA number


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to send it to Asus instead. That's where I would start. Asus likes it them you return it to them instead.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Ive been in touch with ASUS and that is what they told me to do


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I just rang PC Case Gear and they said as it is only new they will check it out but if it was an old MOBO they would have to send it back to ASUS. They have been very helpful so far and it sounds like I will get a replacement very quick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any reliable builder/retailer should have a 30 day minimum return policy.
Hopefully they will replace it in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes I am quite happy with them I hope it stays that way. The gave the best or equal price for everything except the power supply and that is because they didn't stock that one. When my case arrived there was a small scratch on 2 of the plastic chrome feet I contacted them with a couple of pics and very shortly two feet turned up probably taken from another case only they both were about 2 or 3 mm short and I couldn't be bothered following it up because when I had the feet off I just turned them 180 degrees and you cant see the marks.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

*I'm Looking at another MOBO what do you think compatibility wise?*

Hi Guys the saga goes on I RMAed my MOBO and got a new replacement yesterday and it has the same problem it doesn't see the assist fan 1 in the EZ mode of the BIOS where you can adjust speeds it just says N/A as though it is not plugged in but it can see it running in advanced mode and I can adjust it in windows with their software but not if I install Ubuntu as a dual boot later. I updated the BIOS as I did on the last one. I rang the supplier and said I cant afford to keep sending it back and he offered that I apply for a warranty claim and ask for a Pre Paid consignment note also he said it might be a problem with the MOBO (I think a faulty batch) and was quick to offer a refund and I might buy another MOBO.

Kingguardian in this thread is having a similar problem but he thinks he has done something to cause it New BIOS for the Sabertooth Z87 [Archive] - ASUS Republic of Gamers [ROG] | The Choice of Champions – Overclocking, PC Gaming, PC Modding, Support, Guides, Advice

I have looked at the GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 that is used in the $1600 Intel build and it has the same RAM only larger (I have the stock cooler so that should fit with the higher profile RAM) and the same brand of Graphics card so I would think it would be compatible with the rest of my hardware from the $1200 Intel Build. What do you guys think of this MOBO regarding compatibility with my hardware.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Two boards with the same problem... Unlikely. what type of fans are they, what type of connectors do they have?


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

They are three wire three pin fans so they have a wire for speed detection. I have swapped the fans and the problem stays with the location.I will post a couple of pics of the BIOS to show what I mean and I have updated the BIOS on both boards, I think it might be a faulty batch some people probably wouldn't worry about it but I think for 35mm fans the RPM in the BIOS is too high it is lower in windows though.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Firstly can you check from you MB manual that you actually should have configurable functions available for CPU optional fan & Assist fan1. I know many motherboards won't have all the options available for every fan (though they normally do report speeds for all) so just double check.

You are getting a rpm reading for Assist fan one but not for optional CPU fan. If you swap these over do the readings swap or do they remain the same?


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

The MOBO book doesn't give any details of fan adjustments it's fairly clear that every fan except one of the assist fans has an option of adjusting the speed from memory it is turbo standard and silent also manual. It doesn't make sense to provide adjustments for one assist fan and not the other. The CPU optional fan doesn't show an option it just shows N/A because there is not a fan plugged into that socket and before I got the fourth case fan it showed the same till I plugged a fan into the socket. Also I just remembered in my post just before your first post there is a link where Kingguardian had adjustment for two assist fans and lost it for one. I have tried swapping fans and trying fans with one unplugged and then the other unplugged and it is the fan location next to the CPU cooler. I contacted ASUS support with the first MOBO and they accepted there was a problem. Anyway I intend to RMA this board I just wanted to know what people thought of the new MOBO compatibility wise with my system.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

All things aside, if Asus says there is a problem then that is the matter more or less closed.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes, thanks for your input jimscreechy. I got the RMA number by email this afternoon so I will pull out the motherboard tomorrow and send it back. I would still be interested to hear from any of the hardware guys what they think re the compatibility of the new MOBO.


----------

